# Trouble sourcing temp sensor for older Heat n Glo fireplace



## Exmasonite (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey all. I was looking for a little help….

I am visiting my parents for the holidays and they have a Heat n Glo 6000 IPI-S gas fireplace set, about 5-6 years old.

They have the add on blower kit but the blower isn't turning on.
(for some background on this set up, see https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/adding-blower-kit-after-installation.64668/ )

I think i have isolated it to the temperature disc… when I take that out of the circuit, the fan kicks on fine.

My question is if anybody can source me one of those temperature discs. I don't need a new unit… just the disc. I found one on ebay for $4.99…. with $25 to ship from canada.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Heat-N-Glo-T...h=item20da2c5633&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:CA:101

Thanks in advance for any help or assistance.


----------



## FanMan (Nov 25, 2013)

Try Zoro Tools.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2013)

Call Best Fire in Green Island, NY. 518-687-2388. They can ship you one for a whole lot less.


----------

